
Ask HN: Great online communities? - ApplaudPumice
It would be nice to have some thing like HN and maybe not so USA-centric.
======
l33tbro
It's a great question. I also would love to unearth an intelligent community
where discourse isn't limited to growth hacking, jQuery plugins, and startup
pivoting. HN is the closet I get, but people here tend not to take
intellectual risks and experiment with creating new thought paradigms.

Don't get me wrong, there are some tremendously bright people here who I learn
a lot from. but the Reddit-esque social dynamics (ie, karma, hivemind,) tend
to put safety pads on anything remotely radical or risky discussed here. Quora
can actually have some pretty interesting content, but, again, there's similar
reputation management going on that prevents discourse from elevating to being
somewhat interesting and important.

~~~
Mz
[http://www.metafilter.com/](http://www.metafilter.com/)

Also, the social dynamics here are not fixed. They can and do change over
time. It is possible to participate with an eye towards fostering change of a
sort you would like to see.

------
sideproject
[http://www.datatau.com/](http://www.datatau.com/) \- for data scientists

[https://www.designernews.co/](https://www.designernews.co/) \- for designers

[http://www.webdesignernews.com/](http://www.webdesignernews.com/) \- for web
designers

[https://growthhackers.com/welcome](https://growthhackers.com/welcome) \-
growthhackers

Then of course there's a sleuth of subreddits.... similar to HN would be

[https://www.reddit.com/r/startup](https://www.reddit.com/r/startup)

If you are looking for something different, there is a tool that lets you
create online communities like HN or Reddit, so you can create your own.

[http://www.hellobox.co](http://www.hellobox.co)

Quite a few communities on it are

[http://www.chitchats.co/](http://www.chitchats.co/) \- community to share
interesting Slack chatrooms

[http://tools.robingood.com/](http://tools.robingood.com/) \- curated list of
tech tools

~~~
eecks
I wonder why datatau went with the Hacker News format. It's pretty awful

